

Iterators must go - lhorie
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3520

======
makecheck
Just a blog, the actual presentation is: [http://www.boostcon.com/site-
media/var/sphene/sphwiki/attach...](http://www.boostcon.com/site-
media/var/sphene/sphwiki/attachment/2009/05/08/iterators-must-go.pdf)

------
bandris
Worth to note that the author is Andrei Alexandrescu. A must read for C++
programmers!

